# Favorite lords/ heroes



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey guys! I was wondering what is everyones favorite lords or hero selections, this is a looks and fluff exclusive thread because I know some may not have the best stats.
Mine are: Lord kroak, Ikit claw, and that ogre with the tiger things (cant think of his name this minute)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Ogre Hunter? There's a "Special Character" in fluff, called Jhared Longstrider the Red (Games Workshops anti-anti-ginger headman, where they equate bullying ginger people with being eaten alive by horse sized sabre tooth tigers).

Favourite Characters? Imrik from 6th Edition, Kroq-Gar, Archaon, Galrauch, and Zacharias the Ever Living. The fluff of each is astounding.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Ogre Hunter? There's a "Special Character" in fluff, called Jhared Longstrider the Red (Games Workshops anti-anti-ginger headman, where they equate bullying ginger people with being eaten alive by horse sized sabre tooth tigers).
> 
> Favourite Characters? Imrik from 6th Edition, Kroq-Gar, Archaon, Galrauch, and Zacharias the Ever Living. The fluff of each is astounding.


Oh right thabks, and I forgot Kroq-gar! Hes pretty cool as well


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I gotta go with Ogre Tyrants. Not only are they incredibly good at killing other characters, and have amazing stats/options, but I love the model too. They're one of the few Lords that actually looks as dangerous and impressive as they should.

Skulltaker is also fun, mainly as a 'spoiler'. Is that a 600 point special character you got there? *CHOP* Gone! ^_^


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Hmmm, even though I don't play the actual game, I love the Warrior Preist Models. Does that count, or are they not even Lords/Heroes?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

No idea what he is called, but its that Slaan (slann?), whatever, Lizardman, guy sitting on top of a flying chair. I really like the dead one, that living dead one. No idea what he is called, as I am not a fantasy player, I just happen to like Lizardmen.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Doelago said:


> No idea what he is called, but its that Slaan (slann?), whatever, Lizardman, guy sitting on top of a flying chair. I really like the dead one, that living dead one. No idea what he is called, as I am not a fantasy player, I just happen to like Lizardmen.


he is the master of all Slann, the great and mighty, Lord Kroak


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Defiantely the Ogre Tyrant.. he owns.

They may not be lords and heros, but honourable mention to the Ogre Maneaters.. some of the most characterful models in the game. The Ninja, Pirate and Paymaster ones are awesome.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

my choice: Vlad von Carstien. he's a true statesman and he even (for a vampire at least) 'cared' for his people. plus he's pure bad-ass! before every battle his forces fought, he would offer his enemies a simple choice, "Serve me in life or serve me in death. But serve me you will!"

as for the character who most exemplifies the true qulities of their race, hands down it's gotta be Tretch Craventail! his 'wait here, i'll get help' rule is freakin halarious!

cheers!


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, I wish maneaters were a better unit (just too easy to kill through shooting) so I could use the awesome pirate/ninja models. I crack up every time I see the little gnoblar jump kicking forward.

Vlad is nice, but always seemed a little too 'Ravenlofty' for me.

I also like Tretch. He's hilarious. ^_^


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

Queek Headtaker and deathmaster S, both those models make me sure I picked the right army. 

From other races, warrior priests, Grimgor Ironhide, the khorne guy on Juggernaut. All those models have fantastic sculpts and grimgor is just cool.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

When I'm not running them as Maneaters, I use them as my unit hero's and bruisers. That way I can still use them and have fun with them when my points won't allow the unit, or they'd be too easily killed.


----------



## VeronaKid (Jan 7, 2010)

Josef Bugman, hands down.

His story has changed considerably over the years (the first time that he got mentioned was way back during the 1st edition of WHFB, and his backstory then had him being killed by goblins and existing only as a legend), but even so the idea of a guy roaming the countryside of the Old World brewing absurdly potent alcoholic beverages is too cool. I have always liked the way that his special abilities totally clash with the "normal" way for stunties to fight (I mean, how ridiculous is a Dwarf unit that gets a scout move- "Hey look everybody- this unit is now 3" closer to you than the rest of these units"), along with the fact that, if you paint up his unit, you get to spend lots of time painting & modelling tankards, kegs, beer foam, etc.

It's no surprise that Warhammer World's own pub is named after him. I just wish it was easier for an American to get his hands on one of the limited edition minis of this guy that you can only buy at the pub.


----------



## Harland (Jan 24, 2011)

Konrad von Carstein.
His background is the only thing GW has ever written that I believe to be generally funny. Things such as:



> He bricked up his mother for giving birth to him without his conscent.


or the time when his 'master plan' of infiltrating his enemies by turning one of their number into a zombie fails when the zombie starts to fall apart.


----------

